# OPI: Spookettes



## zadidoll (May 14, 2011)

Available in September. These are mini sets, I don't know if full size of these colors will be available or not but it might be since the Pair 'Em, Scare 'Em has a large (0.5 oz) of the Zom-Body To Love (glow in the dark) polish.





Left to right: He's My Boo, Mummy Knows Best, I Only Date Werewolves and Zom-Body To Love (glow in the dark)

Retails: $12.50





Left to right: Zom-Body to Love &amp; Black Shatter

Retail: $14.95


----------



## kayjay (May 14, 2011)

I'll probably pass on this collection....


----------



## Ngelic (May 14, 2011)

Ohhh! defintely would purchase the pair! I still dont have a shatter and I've been wanting O.P.I's black one and I also been looking for a glow in the dark polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

... the rest? ty, not my colours.

I thought these were relased last year for halloween because I've seen so many photos of them on blogs....


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 14, 2011)

Loooove it!!! Will be on my watch list! Thx Zadi.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 14, 2011)

Aw it's a great Halloween set!


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Ngelic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohhh! defintely would purchase the pair! I still dont have a shatter and I've been wanting O.P.I's black one and I also been looking for a glow in the dark polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...



A lot of the nail sites get the info from OPI up to a year in advance. These are being labeled as Halloween 2011. I've checked OPI Pro site and haven't seen it listed. If it came out last year it's not listed on the website and would be like the Hong Kong series which came out in 2009.


----------



## Ngelic (May 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ohhh! I see! Anyways, I can confirm that this collection is actually called "*Happy Halloweenies*"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 4616VanityPlace (May 20, 2011)

This is a collection I would buy to wear in October.


----------



## AmourAnnette (May 20, 2011)

I'm very curious about the glow in the dark one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 20, 2011)

These are so pretty. A little offputting at first but so pretty.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AmourAnnette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm very curious about the glow in the dark one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wet N Wild has been selling this polish every Halloween for as long as I can remember lol.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jun 18, 2011)

im not a super fan of green polishes, but i want the glow in the dark one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 18, 2011)

super cute though... I like the idea of green nails w/black tips.


----------



## Diava (Jun 19, 2011)

I usually love halloween collections  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This doens't looks like the most exciting one OPI have released, I did absolutely love last years though, sanguine and nevermore are two of my fave shades ever! But I dont have a glow in the dark polish so I'm definitely looking forward to that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## llehsal (Jun 19, 2011)

Boring.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Aug 10, 2011)

I bought zom-body to love today. i asked if I could just buy that and not the black shatter because i already have 2.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 11, 2011)

Just to let you guys know... this line is already out. I just ordered mine via one of the distributors I typically order from. I won't be getting it any time soon though since I also ordered another item that won't be coming out until the end of the month so this will ship when that one does but it is out.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Aug 11, 2011)

the place i bought mine has had the collection out for over 2 weeks and mine was the last bottle they had and i just noticed the label says "promotional not for retail sale"


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 11, 2011)

I may stop by Ulta today.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I may stop by Ulta today.


 They didnt have the mini's but they did have the duo.  I already have black shatter - so I'll just have to wait for the mini's.

I was thoroughly unimpressed with their empty OPI displays.  It looked sloppy and as if they couldnt keep up with the demand and supply.  Horrible.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They didnt have the mini's but they did have the duo.  I already have black shatter - so I'll just have to wait for the mini's.
> 
> I was thoroughly unimpressed with their empty OPI displays.  It looked sloppy and as if they couldnt keep up with the demand and supply.  Horrible.


 I was actually shocked by the fact it's already out. I didn't expect it out in early August but near the end of August or beginning of September. It doesn't surprise me that it quickly sold out or that they didn't get enough in.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually shocked by the fact it's already out. I didn't expect it out in early August but near the end of August or beginning of September. It doesn't surprise me that it quickly sold out or that they didn't get enough in.


 Yeah srsly...it's a wee bit early lol


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 11, 2011)

I am getting those!!!

But isn't halloween like 2 1/2 months away? Then again I saw Christmas decor at Home Goods already...


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *13Bluestar97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting those!!!
> 
> But isn't halloween like 2 1/2 months away? Then again I saw Christmas decor at Home Goods already...



Haha isn't that sad?  Michaels has Christmas stuff out too :X


----------



## divadoll (Aug 12, 2011)

Halloween??? *big sigh*


----------



## NailArtFanatic (Aug 14, 2011)

I Love Halloween and I want this collection


----------



## SweetCheeks1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Love the shatter!!!!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is really sad. I think it's also really sad that every store stops selling swimsuits in July.

Michaels has it too? *facepalm*


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 17, 2011)

OMG!!! I hate this - its soo hard to buy summer stuff... In the middle of summer?! LOL!!





 



> Originally Posted by *13Bluestar97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif .....I think it's also really sad that every store stops selling swimsuits in July....


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG!!! I hate this - its soo hard to buy summer stuff... In the middle of summer?! LOL!!


 I know right! It's just wrong!


----------



## VittoriaMina19 (Aug 22, 2011)

I actually had a chance a week or so ago when I went to Ulta to get the duo...but I decided against it...and there were only three left! But I'm going to wait a little bit longer before i go back to see ig the get the minis and or have more of the duo pack. Also does anyone have any suggestions for a good orange nailpolish? I'm planning on doing candy-corn nails for the whole month of October.


----------



## princessmayhem (Sep 11, 2011)

I just bought the zombody to love and black shatter, and i am loving it. It really glows bright . i put a base coat of white polish on 1st so the green would stand out a little better and i put the black crackle over it and got a bunch of compliments at a street fair i was at today. The green is also pretty enough to wear on it own. Totally love the Glow in the dark.

****Love and Nailpolish****


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 7, 2011)

Here's the official press release:



> *[SIZE=14pt]Look Frighteningly Fashionable with OPI![/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=20pt]No Tricks, Just Treats with New OPI [/SIZE]*
> 
> ...


----------



## beautybesties (Oct 17, 2011)

I've always wanted a glow in the dark polish.  I also wondered if I were to wake in the middle of the night, would my manicure startle me?



lol


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *beautybesties* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've always wanted a glow in the dark polish.  I also wondered if I were to wake in the middle of the night, would my manicure startle me?
> 
> ...



LOL Depends. It sometimes freaks me out.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 18, 2011)

Unless you fall asleep with the light on...  luminescent polish is same as those glow in the dark stars you put on the ceiling.  You need to charge it with light and it stores it and quickly releases it when you turn out the lights.  It doesn't last forever because its not creating light, just storing it. Glow sticks are undergoing chemical reaction to keep glowing.  



> Originally Posted by *beautybesties* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've always wanted a glow in the dark polish.  I also wondered if I were to wake in the middle of the night, would my manicure startle me?
> 
> ...


----------



## kekeka (Oct 22, 2011)

I'll pass on this collection..


----------



## Diava (Oct 30, 2011)

My Swatches of the OPI Spookettes Collection:

*Mummy Knows Best*





Standard White Creme, probably Alpine Snow rebottled

*I Only Date Werewolves*





Standard Black Creme, but nice formula and opaque in 2 coats

*He's My Boo*





Standard Halloween Pumpkin Orange (I'm sensing a theme here lol) again nice formula and opaque in 2 coats, but I have to admit these three shades are far from unique

*Zom-Body To Love*





Glow in The Dark Sheer mint green polish, shown here over Mummy Knows Best, a great polish for Halloween Nail art!





To be honest, this definitely isn't the most exciting Halloween Collection OPI have released (I really loved last years!) however, the mini bottle brushes are excellent for french tips, so, the black and white will definitely come in handy for that, and the glow in the dark polish is a lot of fun. The 10 nail decals you get are a nice bonus also, I've used one for a Halloween manicure I will be posting soon!


----------

